# holy cow thats alot of horses o.o



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Amazing! I think even in the old days they didn't have that many hooked up. More like 20 or so.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Wow - what a great sight that would have been to see in person. I just wonder what would happen if one decided to act like a fruit loop. Would they all go or would his antics be lost in the crowd and die out quickly.


----------



## MajesticSpirit (Jul 17, 2010)

That's when you might just want to invest in a tractor hehe!


----------



## gaelgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

Wow! That's amazing.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Wow!!!!!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

just think how long it would take to harness and unharness them all lol


----------



## KatieQ (Apr 4, 2011)

A bit of overkill- how on earth do they hold all those reins? They probably didn't need the plows after all those horses walked across the field!


----------



## Nokeen (Apr 27, 2011)

KatieQ said:


> A bit of overkill- how on earth do they hold all those reins? They probably didn't need the plows after all those horses walked across the field!


ahahaha probably! they were trying to beat the world record, which apparently is 70 lol


----------



## jyuukai (Apr 19, 2011)

KatieQ said:


> A bit of overkill- how on earth do they hold all those reins? They probably didn't need the plows after all those horses walked across the field!


When you drive a team you don't hold a set of reins for every horse...


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Woa, that's insane.


----------



## KatieQ (Apr 4, 2011)

I didn't know that! I once drove a team of two (with the owner right beside me) and they each had a set of reins. So do only the ones at the front have reins, or what?


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Wow!!!!


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

Thats intense!! and kinda beautiful


----------

